# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Điểm hẹn cà phê cuối tuần ở Đà Lạt - Du lịch Đà Lạt

## hangnt

*Tận hưởng không gian yên tĩnh trong những quán cà phê mang hồn của phố núi như Cung Tơ Chiều, Đường Lên Trăng... sẽ giúp bạn cảm nhận rõ hơn cái đẹp của Đà Lạt.

Cung Tơ Chiều*



Ẩn mình trên một quả đồi cạnh đường lên Dinh 3, ngoài tấm bảng gỗ Cung Tơ "Vui lòng nói chuyện nhỏ hơn tiếng nhạc“, thì không một dấu hiệu hay ánh đèn nào chứng tỏ nơi đây là một quán cà phê nên bạn phải chú ý kỹ mới tìm thấy quán.

Ấn tượng ban đầu về Cung Tơ Chiều sẽ là hơi ma quái với ánh sáng vàng vọt từ hai chiếc đèn lồng hắt lên bức tranh liêu trai trên tường, ánh đèn cầy heo hắt. Quán khá nhỏ với không gian dành cho khoảng 50 khách. Giữa quán là một sân khấu nhỏ, có đàn guitar, trống nhỏ, piano và micro. Điều thú vị nhất khi ngồi ở quán bên tách cà phê nóng, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được tiếng gió thổi ngoài sân, tiếng côn trùng trong đêm và cả hơi lạnh của phố núi dần thấm vào da thịt.

_Địa chỉ: Cung Tơ Chiều 27K Lê Hồng Phong, Đà Lạt, Lâm Đồng._

*Đường Lên Trăng*



Tọa lac trên đường Phan Bội Châu, trung tâm thành phố sương, cà phê Đường Lên Trăng được thiết kế như một sản phẩm du lịch hoàn chỉnh của thành phố hoa.

Quán có 2 tầng và một hầm được trang trí đậm nét thiên nhiên với hang động, cây cỏ theo kiểu “cây chen đá lá chen hoa” và các dòng suối chảy róc rách. Trung tâm của quán là Căn Phố Lầu với các thiết kế gợi lên câu chuyện cổ tích trầu cau, mô hình “một thoáng Việt Nam thu nhỏ”, và một đường hầm nằm trong lòng đất dẫn lên khu đồi bên cạnh được trang trí tựa như đường lên cung trăng.

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Đường Lên Trăng, 57 Phan Bội Châu, P.1, Đà Lạt, Lâm Đồng._

*Mei Xuân Hương*



Nằm bên cạnh hồ Xuân Hương thơ mộng, đồng thời nép mình dưới đồi thông xanh ngát, với những bông tú cầu khoe sắc, không khí dịu mát của Đà Lạt, Mei Xuân Hương sở hữu tất cả các vẻ đẹp của phố núi.

Ngoài ra, thiết kế đặc biệt với tấm kính trong suốt che ở mặt trước, ngăn tiếng ồn và bụi từ con đường tạo cảm giác lạ lẫm, tò mò và thích thú để bạn khám phá.

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Mei Xuân Hương, 2 Trần Quốc Toản, TP. Đà Lạt, Lâm Đồng._

*Cà phê Tùng*



Nằm ngay khu sầm uất nhất của Đà Lạt, song cà phê Tùng lặng lẽ với có vẻ ngoài bình thường đến nỗi du khách dễ dàng bỏ qua. Nhưng nếu xét đến bề dày lịch sử hay không gian sáng tạo thì nơi đây lại là điểm đến những tên tuổi lớn hay những người "sành" cà phê.

Đến quán, ngoài thưởng thức cà phê Đà Lạt đúng vị, bạn còn có cơ hội tham quan nơi gặp mặt đầu tiên của cố nhạc sỹ họ Trịnh với ca sỹ Khánh Ly hay hình dung bóng dáng của nhiếp ảnh gia MPK tên tuổi...

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Tùng, 6 khu Hòa Bình, TP. Đà Lạt, Lâm Đồng._

*Cà phê Rainy*



Một hồ nước to, những thớ gỗ tròn nép mình bên dòng nước, ngôi nhà gỗ, vách đá, suối luồn qua khe, Rainy mang hương vị của Đà Lạt những ngày mưa bay.

Nhưng thú vị nhất là sự phân chia quán theo gu âm nhạc. Đó là góc chót vót trên cao với tiếng hát Khách Ly, hay những khu nhạc trẻ, nhạc hải ngoại, nhạc quốc tế... với những góc ngồi độc đáo, rất "ton-sur-ton" với thiết kế đặc trưng.

_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Rainy 24B/1 Hùng Vương, TP. Đà Lạt, Lâm Đồng._

*Cà phê Nghệ Sỹ*



Tạo lạc trong một dãy cà phê trên con dốc nhỏ khu Hoà Bình với 2 mặt tiền đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh và Hoà Bình, cà phê Nghệ Sỹ tạo ấn tượng với góc nhìn từ trên cao xuống những cánh phượng tím man mát trước cổng chợ Đà Lạt, vẻ đẹp nên thơ của Hồ Xuân Hương và con dốc nhỏ rực hồng sắc mai đào khi xuân về.

Vào ban đêm, quán nhẹ nhàng trong tiếng hoà tấu piano, tiếng guitar thùng trầm ấm. Riêng buổi sáng, với ánh nắng hắt đầy các dãy bàn bên ngoài, nơi đây trở thành điểm sưởi ấm thú vị cho du khách.

*Cà phê Thuỷ Tạ*



Là một trong những công trình kiến trúc độc đáo và lâu đời của Đà Lạt, cà phê Thuỷ Tạ sở hữu vẻ đẹp của Hồ Xuân Hương lãng đãng sương vào buổi sáng và cái lạnh se sắt của phố núi vào buổi chiều sẽ khiến bạn vừa uống cà phê vừa nhịp chân hay khoác thêm tấm áo.

*Cà phê Thanh Thuỷ*



Nằm chênh chếch và đối lập với màu trắng thanh thoát của cà phê Thuỷ Tạ, cà phê Thanh Thuỷ tạo ấn tượng mạnh với màu tím thơ mộng của tổng thể màu sơn tường, dù che nắng hay bàn ghế. Ngoài cái lạnh của Đà Lạt và vị trí ngồi đẹp bên hồ nước nổi tiếng, quán còn mang lại cảm giác một thoáng Sài Gòn thông qua thực đơn cực kỳ phong phú.

_AN HUỲNH
Ảnh: Hạnh Giang
Theo Bưu Điện Việt Nam_



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## thitkhotau

Uống  Cafe Rainy hay kìa

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Cà phê Rainy không gian nhìn đẹp quá  :love struck:

----------


## namnguyen

Toàn quán hay cả

----------

